# Custom Colorado rider in the snow!



## Durango John (Jan 9, 2021)

Finished putting together a custom Hawthorne with a great patina and took it out for a ride in the snow!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 9, 2021)

John Sheedy said:


> Finished putting together a custom Hawthorne with a great patina and took it out for a ride in the snow!
> 
> View attachment 1335880



Looks great, but how'd you ride it without pedals?


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 9, 2021)

No pedals and no rear brake arm strap = no ride!


----------



## Durango John (Jan 9, 2021)

It was a great coast off the patio into the snowbank! Can't wait to get it out with some pedals in the spring, but it was fun to see it in the snow!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 9, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> No pedals and no rear brake arm strap = no ride!



Oh, didn't see the brake arm!


----------



## Durango John (Jan 9, 2021)

Sorry, looks like you guys didn't get my sarcasm.  Too much snow to actually ride, but it was fun to get it out.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 9, 2021)

John Sheedy said:


> Sorry, looks like you guys didn't get my sarcasm.  Too much snow to actually ride, but it was fun to get it out.



Gotcha. Yeah, looks like you've got a lot of snow there!


----------



## Durango John (Jan 9, 2021)

We were lucky to get a storm!  I worked on my bikes while my son shredded the sled hill!


----------

